# Need Help



## Jon197 (Oct 5, 2011)

I downloaded the new 4.2 update for the N7, but when i turned off my device and tried to boot into recovery all i got was the android with his stomach open and a red triangle on top. Anyone know why it wont go into recovery, or any suggestions on how to boot into recovery?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Holding power and volume up on that screen will get you to stock recovery. For a custom recovery you will need to fast boot flash recovery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

stock roms overwrite custom recovery at every boot. you have to change/delete a file to stop that


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

I had this happen on every update and kept my root, because i like stock rooted. You need to install a recovery again. I just went into Goomanager , hit settings, and reinstalled my recovery.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

